# jumping issues



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Crazy puppy time! Sounds like puppy zoomies which are a time when happiness and built up energy just need to be let out!

What to do?

First off, exercise....a tired puppy is a good puppy. The best idea is to find her a puppy friend to play with or (and this is more dificult given her age) a place to run and be crazy.

Second, teach her an alternative behavior! A sit is always a good default behavior, but since she needs to expel energy and have fun teach her to spin, both one way and then the other way. You can also do puppy push-ups which are sit-down-sit-down, over and over again. Finally you can teach a "touch" where she touches her nose to your hand. With a "touch" you can then move your hand anywhere and make her work to touch it. With these basics you can mix them up or make a routine to follow. Mental exercise is just as, if not more tiring than physical exercise (but don't skimp on the physical exercise either) and a tired puppy is a good puppy.

ETA: it kinda is a phase, but use it!


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

We are having the same situation with Bridget...3 months old.

When she gets her "Zoomies" we ungate her, so she has more room to run, other than the enclosed kitchen. Last night she jumped on the couch twice, and came around the corner and landed in my husbands lap in his recliner. BACK to the kitchen.

Yesterday it was rainy and gloomy here, I was busy with grandson, and she didn't get much exercise.

It does seem alot better when she has a full day.

But when she is zooming, there is NO stopping her.


----------

